

MtGox Down Again - technifreak

It appears that Mtgox has gone down again.
======
DigitalSea
I was thinking of posting about this as well, but noticed you already posted.
Looks like another attack on the site again. This in combination with the
volatility of Bitcoin of late signals an obvious attack on the currency,
there's a landrush for Bitcoins, everyone is trying to make a dollar.

------
barbs
Looks like another DDoS
[https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=MtGox&tw_i=3...](https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=MtGox&tw_i=322560876601282560)

------
technifreak
Update: <https://twitter.com/MtGox/status/322584241902874625>

It's back up.

------
technifreak
Weak post, I know. Just posting to inform people that may be trying to access
the site and it's down.

~~~
bichiliad
It's kinda funny to watch the markets. Once it opened the price shot up to
like 120 again, and then went right back down to 75 when the site went down.

~~~
mxxx
yeah the instinct to panic sell is pretty amazing. at this point it seems
pretty obvious that's the entire purpose of the DDOS, but it doesn't stop it
from working. XD

------
chuinard
Sitting around $74 now.

~~~
t0
$100 on Virwox.

